

Marc Faber: China may crash in the next 9 to 12 months - mcantelon
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=aMbfBKW.uKn4

======
jacquesm
The market in the US may crash in the next 9 to 12 months.

In fact, any market may crash, in the next 9 to 12 months. But that there was
a property bust an a depression in 1873(!) after a world fair is a bit of
stretch, I'm sure that the 'worldwide crisis' has as much to do with this as
the worldfair does.

Interestingly enough, there was a depression following the world fair of 1928
as well, maybe it's time we outlaw these worldfairs, they seem to be causing
depressions.

------
trevelyan
If anyone is interested in this sort of thing, I highly recommend the Sinica
podcast. The last episode featured Gady Epstein (Beijing Bureau Chief for
Forbes), Will Moss (a prominent foreign PR executive in Beijing), and Kaiser
Kuo:

[http://popupchinese.com/lessons/sinica/huang-guangyu-
trial-r...](http://popupchinese.com/lessons/sinica/huang-guangyu-trial-real-
estate-dilemma)

No better commentary on contemporary China anywhere imho.

